
12 month study finds that low-fat vs. low-carb does not matter for weight loss - aaxe
https://examine.com/nutrition/low-fat-vs-low-carb-for-weight-loss/
======
abzolv
Two things can be said about weight loss:

a) It's exceedingly simple: just burn more calories than you consume.

b) It's very hard: it takes an enormous amount of discipline and self-control.

Whenever I want to lose weight, I don't change the food that I eat, I simply
eat less of what I usually eat, and I exercise more. It works every time.

------
aaxe
Notable:

    
    
      12 months
      600+ people
      Tested insulin levels
      Tested genotypes
      Tested body composition
      22 nutrition counseling sessions
      Focused on real world application

